
Site Swap - ColinWright
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/SiteSwap.html?HN0
======
ColinWright
Someone over here - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4946858> \- asked for
more details about the notation itself, and what the numbers mean, so I
thought I'd put this as a separate place for more technical discussion.

Here's a link to a juggling animation package if you want to try out some of
this stuff:

<http://jugglinglab.sourceforge.net>

And some examples:

<http://jugglinglab.sourceforge.net/bin/example_stnd.html>

<http://jugglinglab.sourceforge.net/bin/example_gen.html>

They don't work on my browser (Firefox on Ubuntu) and I have no idea why, and
don't have time to track it down, but they should work for most people.

------
wazari972
is there an online (or offline actually, whatever) interpreter available? I
didn't read the entire tutorial, but I'd like to give it a try!

~~~
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4947969>

------
chewxy
Whoa... this is the second link on juggling I've read in the last 30 minutes

